# 2012 hunting pictures.... lets see them!



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

Was wondering why nobody has done this yet .... guess I will start it this year! lets see your 2012 trophy pics! 
My Nephew and me 
My Fiance and me 
My first double 
Dixies first taste of success
A good day with my dad


----------



## sweet16dbls (Feb 23, 2010)

Oliver's first pointed woodcock. 7 months old.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

dallasdog said:


> Was wondering why nobody has done this yet .... guess I will start it this year! lets see your 2012 trophy pics!
> My Nephew and me
> My Fiance and me
> My first double
> ...


Our "oldman" with a nice morning's hunt
Friend with a couple of "doodles"
Mrs. D with this pups "firsts"
Mrs. D with a nice afternoon
The boys

Nice pics dalasdog!
Give Dixie and Dallas a pat on the head for me!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm going to snatch some photos off Facebook. I have a lot more at home that maybe I'll look through tonight. Most of these are "PG" or filtered with a non-hunting audience in mind.

First training day with the new dog (Aug 2012)









Yours Truly (NLP opening day 2012):









This kid is dangerous! (NLP opening day 2012):









This one is fearless (EUP, October 2012):









Mom and my youngest pup (EUP, Oct 2012):









Last early season hunt (NLP, Nov 2012)









Baby's first grouse hunt with Grandpa (NLP, Dec 2012):









VERSATILE (NLP, Dec 2012)









Last hunt of the season (NLP, Dec 2012)


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Couple of my favorites from the yoop...










man did it rain this trip










The "til next year Bud"










Sure wish I had taken more photos this year.


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

Very cool you guys! Pics are great. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

I didn't get many pictures this year. Here are the only 2 I can find. Both are taken in Rock, MI (Central U.P.)

7 yr. old Bullet











4 yr. old Stormy


----------



## sweet16dbls (Feb 23, 2010)

CLP friend on left from Atlanta, GA, right is Kevin and a host of Small Munsterlander on a hunt.








Chuck, me and SM








My son, Ivy, drake wood duck during the youth wildfowl weekend








My son, Ivy, Oliver at wings and rings








Birds hanging at the cabin during our week bird camp








Brennan and his friend Michael after a WC RG hunt in CLP


----------



## jesseb (Jul 28, 2010)

My pups dad Sam with a nice rooster.







Copper and his fourth pheasant







Copper and his momma Sadie with a good last day of late season







Coppers first pheasant at six months old







Smokinbrits and I's best woodcock day


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

milmo1 said:


>


That's a nice looking dog.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

2ESRGR8 said:


> That's a nice looking dog.


Thanks.


----------



## hillsdale (May 23, 2010)

These are some pixs of my ND trip 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

Here are a few of mine


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

hillsdale said:


> View attachment 31027
> View attachment 31028
> View attachment 31029
> View attachment 31030
> ...


Nice! That second picture looks like a post card!


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> This one is fearless (EUP, October 2012):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My 2 favorites KW...fearless and versatile!


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

JAM said:


> I didn't get many pictures this year. Here are the only 2 I can find. Both are taken in Rock, MI (Central U.P.)
> 
> 7 yr. old Bullet
> 
> ...


2 great ones JAM! You take such nice pictures!!


----------



## post126 (Sep 9, 2011)

First woodcock







First grouse







First duck







Son with the dogs first pheasant

It's been a fun year!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Only grouse of the season. I'm already strategizing my 2013 season.


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's a few from my first season as a bird hunter.

No grouse this season but moved some and had some missed shots. Bagged 5 woodcock but I am missing those pics. These shots were all taken in Grayling the last weekend of this season.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

